# Google Chromecast on the MMI...



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

So, I cant take any credit for this (and I cant find the link to give credit!). I ordered this box from amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH92V8C/ref=pe_157280_122533390_em_1p_0_ti

And this cable from ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321420583608?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Then with a simple USB to micro-USB spliter to get power from the single USB port:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IMEN7C/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

I powered the Chromecast, connected it to the car's 4G. Now I have YouTube, Hulu, Netflix, *!!Plex!!*, etc... on the 7" display. Being a German car, flipping the HDMI converter to PAL outputs a pretty close to native resolution to the MMI screen, and the audio is much better than I thought! I'm probably not going to use the car's data connection due to the limited data, but connecting the Chromecast to my Android as a hotspot (or just park close enough to pick up Wifi while one is waiting for one's daughter to emerge from dance class) worked just fine!

I tried taking a picture of the screen, but it turned out pretty crappy...

Anywho, just thought I'd share.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Impressive!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

This is blocked by VIM when moving I suppose?


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

very cool! I will be looking into this myself as well!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

camoto said:


> This is blocked by VIM when moving I suppose?


Yup. Screen goes to "due to safety reason, <something something>". Looking for someone in the area with VAGCOM to turn on VIM.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I didn't even think of using CC with the car.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow! This is a great idea! Thanks so much for sharing, I might do this with my chromecast too.


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

davera3 said:


> Yup. Screen goes to "due to safety reason, <something something>". Looking for someone in the area with VAGCOM to turn on VIM.


I don't think anyone has been able to do this yet with just VAGCOM. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jm2075 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is pretty awesome.. so instead of using chromecast if I just wanted to watch netflix or whatever on my phone and have it play on the nav screen how would that be done. Could I just use a micro usb to hdmi cable into the converter and then RCA to AMI cable. Or does the converter itself require power. If so, my car doesn't have a usb port so im not sure how I would power the converter box. Any ideas?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

You guys and abbreviations.









What is *VIM*?


what is VAGCOM?



So I take it that despite Audi including a DVD player in the car, it becomes useless to passenger viewing when the car is moving? I'm not so concerned about Chromecast as that is a bandwidth hog that I wouldn't dare waste on a cell phone-like data connection.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cosby FTW.

VIM is video in motion. VagCom is old-timer's speak for VCDS, a product offered by Ross-Tech for all kinds of diagnostic work and hackery on modern VWs and Audis (http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/).

:thumbup:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Cosby FTW.
> 
> VIM is video in motion. VagCom is old-timer's speak for VCDS, a product offered by Ross-Tech for all kinds of diagnostic work and hackery on modern VWs and Audis (http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/).
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks I'll keep a note on that link.


----------

